# pet insurance for Vs



## mikesf (Nov 5, 2012)

For those who have had Vs for a long time do you have pet insurance? I haven't found any info on how healthy the average V is for its life span. I've had 2 labs that were costly over their life span and if I get another lab I'll get the insurance. Maci is my birddog so we spend lots of time in the field and the rest of the time she is on my wife's lap getting tummy rubs. Thanks in advance.
Mike


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

We had Dharma at the vets today and they had brochures on pet insurance from several companies but We haven't had a chance to sit down and read about what they have to offer and how much the premiums are. Just because Dharma is a Vizsla and has issues that may crop up- it might be good to invest in.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I use pet plan for Darcy in the UK..costs me 40 pounds per month..


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3935.msg27581.html#msg27581
This is a thread that might be helpful. VictoriaW includes a website in one of her posts that helps you compare different companies.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I went with Healthy Paws (only good if you're in the U.S.). I did this for a variety of reasons that I considered important:

1) They will cover hip dysplasia/cancer/hereditary conditions, as long as it is not pre-existing, does not occur during the waiting period, and isn't due to a bilateral condition, and the dog is enrolled before the age of 6.

2) There is no maximum annual or lifetime payout (ie: they will NOT stop reimbursing your claims once you've hit a certain amount). There is also no maximum incident payout. This includes chronic conditions, which is HUGE--if your dog gets cancer, some pet insurance companies will refuse to continue to pay out for a chronic condition.

3) The deductible is annual, not per incident. A $100 deductible doesn't sound like much, until you're having that deductible every time you go to the vet.

4) You are covered both out of state and out of country (Canada and Mexico). 

5) No surcharges for visiting specialty or emergency clinics.

Like many pet insurance companies, they do not cover basic veterinary care, vaccines, dental cleanings, etc. They do not cover behavioral issues--some companies do. The comparison website I used says they don't cover alternative treatments, but a few months ago I got a letter from the company saying they are now able to cover holistic treatments because they got a new underwriter. Their underwriter(s) have good scores too.

I have had the good fortune to not have to file a claim with them (knock on wood). I think I pay about $36-40 per month for a $250 annual deductible and a 90% reimbursement rate. We live in the Midwest in the city. Vet care costs are ridiculous here, and I wanted myself covered just in case. He runs like mad, makes sharp turns on loose ground, and we live in an older house with steep stairs--just one little slip and I'd be faced with a huge bill! Since I haven't filed a claim, I can not make any statement regarding quickness of response/reimbursement, etc., but the reviews for the company in that regard have been really good. The correspondence I've had with them over the phone and via e-mail has always been prompt.

The above list are generally the things to keep your eye out for, and to decide what works best for you. The Pet Insurance University website from the thread OttosMama linked is a great place to start, and how I found Healthy Paws in the first place. Remember--pet insurance is property insurance. You go to the vet, pay the bill, and then send in a claim. Some choose to have it, some choose not to. It doesn't give me 100% peace of mind, but it helps!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We don't have pet insurance. We have been very fortunate to have 2 healthy non injured pups. Would be interesting to hear from someone who filed a claim for an ACL tear or hip replacement...


----------

